# lime wire et autres ne s'ouvrent plus



## macximum (29 Octobre 2005)

bonjour... y a quelqu'un ? j'ai pas l'habitude des forums... euh... alors voilà, mon lime wire ne s'ouvre plus. Je suis retourné sur le site et j'ai retélécharger et bah rien ça veut pas marcher. L'icone apparait dans les applications et tout et tout.. mais rien.. et ça m'énerve beaucoup (parce que je suis une bille en informatique et je comprends rien quand ça marche plus). J'ai aussi téléchargé un logiciel de MAO (storm 3) et pareil pour ce logiciel. Que dois je faire ? Hein ? Sivouplè ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Octobre 2005)

salut

répare donc les autorisations de ton mac, cela peut peut-être résoure ton problème


----------



## macximum (29 Octobre 2005)

qui se trouvent ? (nan mais quand je dis que je suis une bille, c'est paour pas dire boulet)


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Octobre 2005)

dans ton dossier utilitaire

lance l'appli utilitaire de disque

puis fas r&#233;parer les autorisations

tu peux aussi t&#233;l&#233;charger le logiciel onyX qui fait cela &#224; merveille

tiens nous au courant si le probl&#232;me persiste

 onyX par l&#224;  http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html


----------



## SveDec (29 Octobre 2005)

Peut-être que les applications sont pour un système plus récents que le tien ... Pour LimeWire ça pourrait être une màj ...
Quel est la version de ton système d'exploitation ? Tu peux le voir en cliquant sur la pomme en haut à gauche, puis sur "A propos de ce Mac" ou "A propos de votre ordinateur" (c'est le premier en partant du haut  sur toutes les versions du système 10 je crois ...)


----------



## macximum (3 Novembre 2005)

bonjour,
Je me suis absenté (j'ai été absorbé par autre chose) j'ai téléchargé le logiciel onyx et hop ça a marché, mais plus après. La technique bricolage : je lance le nettoyage avec onyx et limewire s'ouvre. C'est un sacré mystère.
Pour la version je suis en 10.3.9 (bon ça je sais faire !) j'ai téléchargé limewire 4.9. Mais le problème c'est déroulé quand j'avais déjà limewire et il fonctionnait très bien. C'est arrivé un jour : limewire ne fonctionne plus. Je crois que ça c'est passé un jour de màj (vous savez les màj qui parfois nous sont proposées) et alors moi je dis ok pour la màj et je pars faire autre chose et quand je reviens c'est fini, c'est vrai que je ne fais pas attention.


----------



## Anabys (4 Novembre 2005)

Cf. ma signature 
et [THREAD=116748]ce thread[/THREAD].


----------



## macximum (6 Novembre 2005)

d'accord (j'ai tout lu), j'en avais déduit la même chose quand j'ai "réparé les autorisations" mais une question demeure : pourquoi quand je lance le "nettoyage" avec onyX Liwe Wire s'ouvre et fonctionne et pas autrement ?


----------



## kathy h (6 Novembre 2005)

macximum a dit:
			
		

> d'accord (j'ai tout lu), j'en avais déduit la même chose quand j'ai "réparé les autorisations" mais une question demeure : pourquoi quand je lance le "nettoyage" avec onyX Liwe Wire s'ouvre et fonctionne et pas autrement ?




A mon avis ce n'est pas lié à ONYX en particulier, mais surtout à la "réparation des autorisations" que lance onyx mais que fait tout aussi bien "utilitaire de disque" : quand une application a un problème il faut toujours réparer les autorisations et/ou jeter ses préférences,


----------



## macneophyte (2 Août 2007)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai longtemps naviguer sur le site à essayer de trouver une réponse à mon problème... J'en ai trouvé, mais malheureusement ça ne fonctionne pas.

Je vous explique :
Après une mise à jour, que mon mac me demande automatiquement et à laquelle je dis toujours oui, certains de mes applications ne s'ouvrent plus... Sur le dock, on les voit sautiller une fois ou deux et puis elles disparaîssent. Alors, comme bon newbie que je suis, j'ai lu attentivement quelques articles sur le forum et j'ai tout essayé, enfin tout ce que j'ai pu lire... J'ai réparé mes autorisations (par l'utilitaire du disque et par OnyX), j'ai égallement chercher à éliminer les préférences des applications, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir compris et je ne sais donc pas comment faire. J'ai même lu que dans la bibliothèque, iTunes.pkg devait être mis dans la corbeille avant de faire la réparation des autorisations et ensuite réintégrer dans le dossier initial... J'ai tout fait, mais ça ne marche toujours pas...

Quelqu'un aurait une idée?????

Un grand merci à tous!


----------



## Anabys (2 Août 2007)

Oui, beaucoup d'id&#233;es, les id&#233;es habituelles, mais c'est pas dit qu'elles marchent.

D'abord, je vois pas trop pourquoi tu fais remonter un fil si vieux du forum Internet pour une question qui m&#233;riterait un thread dans le forum OSX (si un modo passe par l&#224;...).

Ensuite, pour r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me :

1) Identifier quelles sont les applications qui posent probl&#232;me
2) Trouver le point commun entre ces applications (sont-ce des applis cocoa, carbon, utilisant telle ou telle API ?)
3) V&#233;rifier la Console (Applications/Utilitaires) qui te donnera tr&#232;s probablement la source du probl&#232;me (vu que cela concerne plusieurs applications).
4) Si tu as Panther, essaie un coup d'_update prebinding_ (avec Onyx si tu veux) ; si tu as Tiger c'est inutile.
5) Essaie de r&#233;parer le disque (&#224; tout hasard, ms bon &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait que &#231;a fasse quoi que ce soit...) : D&#233;marre depuis le DVD d'installation du syst&#232;me (touche C) et va dans le menu Utilitaires/Utilitaire disque.
6) A tout hasard aussi, t&#233;l&#233;charger la derni&#232;re m&#224;j combo et installe la.

Je doute que virer les prefs ou des trucs du genre fonctionnent, vu que le probl&#232;me touche plusieurs applications. Je penche plut&#244;t pour un probl&#232;me d'API inclue dans le syst&#232;me.


----------

